# Battery Life



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Can anyone using a Cuddeback trail camera tell me how the batteries will last? I have Eveready Alkaline batteries in the camera.

Thanks.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hard to give an estimate, all depends on what type of Alkaline and what the voltage is. Either way an Alkaline wont last too long. If its a AA stay away from Alkaline and go with Lithium's. Do these batteries go inside the camera or set outside like some of the 6v spring tops alks? Also how many batteries does it take and whats there individual voltage?


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a Cuddeback that takes 4 D batteries, and they will last from June until November. A lot of pictures are taken at night with the flash. The Stealth Cam that I have takes 4 AA batteries, and they will be dead in one or two weeks. Cuddebacks are definitely worth the extra money.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. My Cuddeback takes 4 "D" batteries. They are housed inside the unit. I have had them in the field since mid-August. They have taken about 200 pictures.


----------

